# Грыжа L5-S1, осложнённая секвестром и стенозом ПК



## Карина15052018 (17 Май 2018)

Здравствуйте, у меня после долгих болей в пояснице, заболела левая нога. Онемение стопы, три пальца (мизинец, безымянный и средний) и с делит ногу пополам, немного с внешней стороны голени, бедра. Нога сильно болела, после секунд 30 стоя, начиналась нестерпимая боль. Кололи мильгам и мовализ, 5 дней, после начали колоть мидокалм, на 3й день мидокалма возобновились сильные ноющие боли в ноге. Сейчас колим дексалгин и пью ксефокам, стало чуть легче, дольше могу ходить по дому, онемение бедра и голени уменьшилось, стопа осталась. На носок встать не могу. Заключение мрт прилагаю .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Май 2018)

Обратитесь за помощью в Волгограде к профессору кафедры неврологии местного медицинского университета, руководителю курса мануальной терапии Александру Евгеньевичу Борулину.


----------

